# من عجائب شعر العرب



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 يناير 2013)

*من عجائب شعر العرب

 أبيات إذا قرئت من اليمين مدحا، وإذا قرئت من اليسار هجاء!!!!

 اقرأ في المدح:
 حلموا فما ساءت لهم شيم ****** سمحوا فما شحت لهم منن
 سلموا فما زلت لهم قدم ****** رشدوا فما ضلت لهم سنن

 اعكسها كلمة كلمة تجد:
 منن لهم شحت فما سمحوا ****** شيم لهم ساءت فما حلموا
 سنن لهم ضلت فما رشدوا ****** قدم لهم زلت فما سلموا

 ملوك اللغة .. *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

*انزل بالترجمة بدل ما هتلاقى ناس كتير حبايبنا هنا احتمال يقيمو عليك الحد 

دول بيقولو بالظبط بالظبت و انت جاى تقولهم الكلام اللى انا نفسى قريته 4 مرات عشان افهمه ... الرحمة حلوة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

*انا تقريبا فهمت معظم الكلام معادا كلمة    شيم ☻
فماذا تعني ؟

عموما شكرا عالمدح الجميل ☺
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا تقريبا فهمت معظم الكلام معادا كلمة    شيم ☻
> فماذا تعني ؟
> 
> عموما شكرا عالمدح الجميل ☺
> *



*طب ديه أسهل كلمة فيهم*


----------



## اليعازر (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا تقريبا فهمت معظم الكلام معادا كلمة    شيم ☻
> فماذا تعني ؟
> 
> عموما شكرا عالمدح الجميل ☺
> *



الشيم هي: الاخلاق والطباع.

على كل حال هذا إعجاز لغوي يتفوق على اللي بالي بالك .     :99:

.


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

بعيد عن انى مفهمتش ولا كلمة :99: وبعيد عن انى مكنتش بحب العربى فى المدرسة زمان ومكنتش شاطرة فيه اوى يعنى 

الا ان الواحد ميقدرش ينكر ان العرب ملوك الخطابة والشعر وده لاسباب كتير من اهمها يمكن وجودهم فى الصحراء مفيش اى حاجة تانية يعملوها غير الشعر والادب 
ده غير ان الصحراء الموحشة زى مابيقولوا خليتهم محتاجين حاجة تخلى حياتهم soft شوية فعلشان كده كانوا بيبدعوا فى الشعر بكل الطرق الممكنه 

حد بقا يترجم الكلام ده :99:


----------



## ياسر الجندى (24 يناير 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> > على كل حال هذا إعجاز لغوي يتفوق على اللي بالي بالك .
> 
> 
> 
> بل عجزوا أن يأتوا بمثل اللى بالى بالك !


----------



## girgis2 (24 يناير 2013)

* مين قال الكلام ده ؟؟ وعلى مين قاله ؟؟ وفي أي مناسبة ؟؟
(النت بيقول إن علي إبن أبي طالب هو اللي قالها بس قالها لمين وآيه المناسبة ؟؟) 

أصلها تفرق في تفسير الكلام برضة

وممكن يكون فيها معنى ديني
 
اقرأ في المدح:
 حلموا فما ساءت لهم شيم 

شرح الكلام: إنهم حلموا وحققوا أحلامهم بشرف وأخلاق (لم تسوء شيمهم في سبيل تحقيق أحلامهم).

****** سمحوا فما شحت لهم منن

(شحت) معناها (نقصت).
(منن) معناها (عطايا ومنح) جمع (مِنَة) بكسر الميم وفتح النون.

شرح الكلام (أو شطر البيت الشعري): إنهم سمحوا فلا نقصت لهم منحهم وعطاياهم لمن سمحوا لهم(دليل على الكرم الأخلاقي والتسامح).

 سلموا فما زلت لهم قدم 

(سلموا) معناها (سلموا من الشر والضرر).
(زلت) معناها (أخطأت أو أصابها الضرر).

يعني: إن أخلاقهم حافظت عليهم وسلموا فلم يخطئوا فيما فعلوه (لم يحدث لهم أي زلل أو خطأ) بسبب تمسكهم بمبادئهم.

 ****** رشدوا فما ضلت لهم سنن

(رشدوا) معناها (نجحوا في إختياراتهم لمبادئهم وطريقة عبادتهم).
(سنن) معناها (طرقهم في العبادة والسلوك الحياتي) جمع (سُنَّة) بضم السين.

يعني: إنهم تعقلوا وإنتصروا بحكمتهم ورشدهم ولذلك سنتهم أو طريقتهم(في العبادة أو السلوك الأخلاقي) لم تضل وتخطيء وبالتالي هم لم يخطئوا

 اعكسها كلمة كلمة تجد:
 منن لهم شحت فما سمحوا 

يعني العكس بقى: دول بخلاء ولا يسمحون بأي شيء كريم وجيد

****** شيم لهم ساءت فما حلموا

أخلاقهم فسدت وضاعت فلم يهتموا بأمورهم وأحلامهم وبالتالي لم ينجحوا في تحقيقها بل تفرغوا لما هو تافه ومضلل لهم

 سنن لهم ضلت فما رشدوا ****** قدم لهم زلت فما سلموا

إستكمالاً لنفس المعنى السابق
يعني زاغوا وفسدوا وأخطأوا وهناك أضرار وقعت عليهم نتيجة لذلك (فلم يسلموا)
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 يناير 2013)

اشكركم اخواتي انا زيكم مش فهمت حاجة بس عجبتني نزلتها
شكرا لاخونا جرجس انه ترجمها​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 يناير 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *من عجائب شعر العرب
> 
> أبيات إذا قرئت من اليمين مدحا، وإذا قرئت من اليسار هجاء!!!!
> 
> ...



*ابيات تقرأ من اليمين مدحا ومن اليسار ذما !!! 

من اليمين إلى اليسار ... (في المدح) :

طلبوا الذي نالوا فما حرموا **** رفعت فما حطت لهم رتب
وهبوا وما تمت لهم خلق **** سلموا فما أودى بهم عطب
جلبوا الذي نرضى فما كسدوا **** حمدت لهم شيم فما كسبوا

من اليسار إلى اليمين ... (في الذم ) :

رتب لهم حطت فما رفعت **** حرموا فما نالوا الذي طلبوا
عطب بهم أودى فما سلموا **** خلق لهم تمت وما وهبوا
كسبوا فما شيم لهم حمدت **** كسدوا فما نرضى الذي جلبوا
*
*
إسماعيل بن أبي بكر المقري
*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

اللى يحط ابيات بعد كده يجيب الترجمة بتاعتها :99: ليه الوحاشة ديه ؟ :99:


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

انا شخصياً مش غاوي شعر خالص....
ليهم حاجات ظريفة طبعاً زي الخطبة الخالية من حرف ال(ر) وكده...




الكلام اللي جاي عكننة فاللي مش حابب بلاش يقرا....

العربي معقد زيادة عن اللزوم ودي عيب مش ميزة في رأيي....
اللغة القوية تكون سهلة..ومعبرة، ودقيقة ومحكمة...مش تكون الكلمة او الجملة تحتمل اكتر من معنى وانت تفهم زي ما انت عايز...او نكتة الضمير المستتر...

عشان كده حوالين العالم كله الناس بتحاول تسهل اللغة وقواعدها (الانجليز الالمان الخ)...لكن طبعاً اللغة العربية حُبست في الإسلام وهتفضل أسيرة له للأبد...لذلك حُكم عليها بالجمود وانها لا تُستعمل...فهتفضل طول عمرها بهذا التعقيد...لن تتطور....اللي هيحصل ان الناس هتتكلم لغة وتكتب لغة تانية....زي اللهجات العربية دلوقتي بعييدة اوي عن اللغة القديمة....وعشان كده المصريين يتعلموا اللغة الفصحى لحد تالتة ثانوي وبرضو مش ملمين بيها تماماً....وده مش عيب فيهم ده عيب في اللغة..

اللغات الحية تتطور....وتعبر عن المجتمع...لذلك كل دعوات الجمود بتاعت العودة لأصولنا واحياء اللغة العربية وكده...كل هذه لن تنجح...لأن باختصار نحن لسنا بدواً من القرن السابع ومهما حدث هذه اللغة لن تمثلنا...اللغة تعبر عن المجتمع...ولغة القرن السابع لن تستطيع التعبير عن مجتمع القرن ال21...وكل ما سيجنيه هؤلاء هو انفصام في الشخصية...بين حنين للعيش في الماضي السحيق، وبين العجز عن مواكبة العصر...

الاتراك بدلوا حروفهم لأن الحروف العربية لا تناسب لغتهم المليانة بالحروف المتحركة...بينما ما بيفرقوش بين ال(ذ) وال(ظ) وال(ز) لأن الاصوات دي مش في لغتهم.....وبكل بساطة استخدموا الابجدية اللاتينية...

اللغة العبرية نفسها...هي شبيهة للعربي وليها نفس الاصل...لكن اللي حصل انها تطورت....رغم ارتباطها بالدين اليهودي...


طيب ايه المطلوب؟
المطلوب بكل بساطة نحب لغتنا الحااالية...اللغة العامية المصرية....ونجاهد نحط standard جديد....ونحو جديد...يعبر عننا كمصريين...واللبنانيين والسوريين كذلك....

في ويكيبيديا فيه مقالات باللغة المصرية....والextension بتاعها .arz

مطلوب نشجع دي...

مطلوب نشجع هشام الجخ والابنودي، اكتر ما بنشجع سفلحة بن الاقرع!
دي لغة اجنبية علينا!

بالذمة حد فيكم بيعتبر ان دي لغته؟

"تفشحل الفشحار بشفق الحفق    بسبلك بربسكاك البعبل"


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

فيه دعوات مثلاً كانت موجودة عن حذف المثنى!

ايه معنى المثنى في اللغة يعني؟ طب وما نعملش مثلث ليه؟


طبعاً سهل تتخيلوا الناس اللي دعت لكده اتعمل فيهم ايه واتقال عليهم ايه


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه اولا ياجونى انا عمرى ماكنت بحب العربى فى المدرسة وعمرى ماكنت شاطرة فيه ولا كنت بفهمه اصلا ومكنتش بهتم بيه 

بس الموضوع مش بيتكلم عن اللغة العربية الموضوع بيتكلم عن ابداع العرب فى الشعر وديه حاجة محدش يقدر ينكرها انهم من اكتر الناس المبدعة فى الشعر والخطابة وفن الكلام عموما نتيجة لاسباب كتيرة اوى زى وجودهم فى الصحراء مثلا 

اما بالنسبة لتطور اللغة ودراسة اصول اللغة ده شئ ضرورى على فكرة حتى فى الدول اللى بتتكلم الانجليزية بيدرسو بعض الاشعار باللغة الانجليزية القديمة الى جانب طبعا الشعر الحديث فلازم بيدرسو الاتنين 
وكل دولة على فكرة وكل شعب عنده فرق ما بين اللغة اللى بيتكلمها واللغة اللى بيدرسها 
يعنى هديك مثال بسيط فى امريكا مثلا التحيات زى you welcome ده ال slang او اللغة الدارجة 
انما فى اصل اللغة لو كتابناها صح حسب القواعد هتكون كده you are welcome 
طيب لما اجى ادرس للاطفال فى المدرسة مفروض اعمل ايه ؟ ادرسلهم ايه ؟ you welcome ولا you are welcome 
اكيد you are welcome لان ده الصح والسليم من ناحية القواعد 
انما لو قولت انا هطور اللغة وهدرس للاطفال نفس اللغة اللى بيتكلموها فى الشارع هيحصل حاجتين 
اللغة هتضيع وتروح خالص وكل واحد بقا عايز يضيف او يحذف حاجة يعمل اللى هو عايزه واللغة تتبهدل 
الحاجة التانية هدرسلهم انهى لغة دارجة ؟ يعنى مثلا فى امريكا فيه فرق كبير فى النطق ما بين شمال الولايات والجنوب 
زى جورج بوش الابن كده كان من ولاية تكساس فى الجنوب اللهجة بتاعته مختلفة عن اوباما مثلا  

بالنسبة للاتراك فهما مغيروش الابجدية علشان يطوروا اللغة مكانش ده الغرض اصلا 
الغرض كان ان مصطفى كمال اتاتورك ( صانع تركيا الحديثة ) هو اللى غير الابجدية علشان يفصل تركيا تماما عن العرب ويقرب اكتر من اوروبا علشان الخلافة مترجعش تانى فى تركيا 

وعلى فكرة فيه لغات كتيرة جدا غاية فى التعقيد وخصوصا اللغات القديمة زى اللغة الصينية مثلا لغة غاية وقمة فى التعقيد , الروسية بردو نفس الحكاية ومعتقدتش يعنى فيه تطورات كبيرة بتحصل فيهم 

وبالنسبة لتطور العربى فهو بيتطور غصب عن اى حد لان الزمن بيتغير اديك شايف مثلا المفرادات المستخدمة فى الشعر القديم محدش بيستخدمها دلوقتى خالص حتى فى الشعر 

لكن اللغة الرسمية لازم تفضل موجودة والا ضاعت ( انا بتكلم فى ده عموما عن اى لغة مش العربى بس ) 
وفيه ناس كتير انا اعرغهم بيعشقو اللغة العربية رغم انهم يعرفو لغات تانية 
انا خالو عايش بره مصر ليه 30 سنة يمكن وبيتكلم انجليزى بطلاقة ميقراش الكتاب المقدس غير بالعربى لانه بيحب اللغة 
ليه ؟ مزاجه بقا


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

وعلى فكرة اتاتورك لما طور اللغة التركية من التركية العثمانية للتركية المعاصرة 
عمل جمعية اللغة التركية اللى كانت مهمتها استبدال كل الكلمات العربية والفارسية من التركية العثمانية ( التركية القديمة ) بكلمات تركية اصلية 

يعنى اللى عمله اتاتورك انه رجع لاصل اللغة الام ( التركية الاصلية ) ونقاها من الكلمات الاجنبية عليها 
يعنى رجع للاصل


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

لا معلش يا ديزي...

الإنجليز طوروا لغتهم....والدليل:

بتعلميهم You are welcome

مش Thou art مش عارف ايه

بتعلميهم You, your, yours مش thy, thou, thine

انا مش عارف الاقيها دلوقتي...لكن كان فيه موقع كده جايب بس اول سطر من ابانا الذي في السماوات...

5 مراحل من الانجليزي من القرن ال11 مثلاً....الانجليز والامريكان نفسهم ما يفهموش غير اخر مرحلتين منهم!



بالنسبة لاتاتورك....اه كان جزء منها انه يفصلهم عن العرب وفعلاً خلا 80% من الكلام تركي بدل العربي والفارسي...الvocab يعني....لكن يظل برضو انهم كانوا بيكتبوا بلغة مش مناسبة لاصواتهم خالص...مفيش عندنا احنا في العربي فرق بين O و U و E و I وكده...

الصيني لسه كنت باكلم ناس صينيين هنا...
وفعلاً هي غاية في التعقيد وده عيب مش ميزة...لأنهم لسه لحد النهاردة، بكل بساطة، ما عملوش النقلة بتاعت ان الرمز يمثل صوت بس، انما كمان ليه معنى...عشان كده صعب جداً تعلم اللغة الصينية...رغم ان الgrammar مش صعب

وانا مش فاهم لحد النهاردة ليه مش بيحاولوا يعملوا التطور اللي الفراعنة والعراقيين عملوه من 6000 سنة!


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

ماعتقدش ابددداااً ده الانجليزي اللي بتعلميه في المدارس!
وده خلي بالك المرحلة الرابعة ولا حاجة فيه اقدم واغرب منها كمان!


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

ايوة طبعا ياجونى الانجليزية اتطورت كتير عن زمان 
اقرا بس الكتاب المقدس بترجمة KJV وانت تشوف العقيد والفرق بينه وبين الترجمات الحديثة 
ايوة فيه لغات اتطورت كتير انا مش بنكر ده لكن رغم تطورها ففى فرق بردو ما بين اللى انت بتدرسه ومابين اللى بتتكلمه فى الشارع 
انا قصدى فى كلامى انك مينفعش فى كل الاحوال تدرس اللهجة اللى انت بتتكلمها فى الشارع فى المدارس لازم يكون فيه قواعد ثابته للغه وديه غصب عنك هتكون مختلفه عن اللى الناس بتتكلمه فى الشارع 

لغات كتير محتاجة تطوير مش بس العربى زى ما انت قولت اللغة الصينية محتاجة تطوير 
انما الموضوع مش بيتكلم عن العربى , بيتكلم عن الشعر 
وعبقرية الشعر العربى


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايوة طبعا ياجونى الانجليزية اتطورت كتير عن زمان
> اقرا بس الكتاب المقدس بترجمة KJV وانت تشوف العقيد والفرق بينه وبين الترجمات الحديثة
> ايوة فيه لغات اتطورت كتير انا مش بنكر ده لكن رغم تطورها ففى فرق بردو ما بين اللى انت بتدرسه ومابين اللى بتتكلمه فى الشارع
> انا قصدى فى كلامى انك مينفعش فى كل الاحوال تدرس اللهجة اللى انت بتتكلمها فى الشارع فى المدارس لازم يكون فيه قواعد ثابته للغه وديه غصب عنك هتكون مختلفه عن اللى الناس بتتكلمه فى الشارع
> ...



ما هي النقطة بقى ان القواعد دي لازم تبقى flexible وتتغير....

مش نبقى ف 2013 ولسه فيه ناس بتتكلم على الممنوع من الصرف والكلام ده!

في اوروبا في القرن ال19 تثريباً مش فاكر تواريخ...بس فاكر كويس اني قريت ان نهضة التعليم كانت بانهم اعتمدوا اللهجات المحلية لغات رسمية...

الهولندي مثلاً هو شبه الالماني لكن بقى لغة لوحده...اللغات السكاندينافية شبه بعض لكن كل لهجة محلية بقت لغة...

شوفي مثلاً الفرنساوي والايطالي والاسباني...كلهم سهلوا اللاتيني مثلاً (زي نهاية الكلمات ما بقوش بيغيروها وبقوا يحطوا الsubject دايماً في الاول على عكس اللاتيني اللي ممكن يتلخبط)


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

يعنى الممنوع من الصرف وغيره قاعدة من قواعد اللغة 
هما اعتمدو اللهجات على انها لغات رسمية وبقت لغات رسمية ازاى ؟ عملولها قواعد 
يعنى لازم يكون فيه قواعد ووجود القواعد لا يعنى جمود اللغة 
انا شايفة ان تطوير اللغة جزء كبير منه مش بيبقا فى القواعد انما فى المفرادات المستخدمة 
وده بيحصل غصب عن اى حد 
مثلا استخدام وادخال كلمة تكنولوجيا للغة العربية وكتابتها بالشكل ده رسميا وكأنها كلمة عربية اصيلة 
ده تطور للغة فى نظرى


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

يعني حاجة زي المثنى ده اموت اعرف مثلاً لسه موجود ليه؟

الفواعد كمان لازم تتطور....ليه يبقى فيه اعراب وتشكيل؟ ما نعمل زي البني ادمين positional grammar
ويبقى زي ما بنتكلم كده....بنقول الsubject الاول وبعدين الفعل وبعدين الobject او كده...


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

يعني حاجة زي المثنى ده اموت اعرف مثلاً لسه موجود ليه؟

الفواعد كمان لازم تتطور....ليه يبقى فيه اعراب وتشكيل؟ ما نعمل زي البني ادمين positional grammar
ويبقى زي ما بنتكلم كده....بنقول الsubject الاول وبعدين الفعل وبعدين الobject او كده...


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

بس انا مش فاهمه ؟ ليه لازم ابقا زى باقى البنى ادمين ؟
مفهاش حاجة لما اكون مختلف 
مش لازم علشان اتطور واتقدم فى كل حاجة فى حياتى ابقا شبه باقى البنى ادمين فى كل حاجة 
مش لازم يبقا فيه تميز واختلاف ؟


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس انا مش فاهمه ؟ ليه لازم ابقا زى باقى البنى ادمين ؟
> مفهاش حاجة لما اكون مختلف
> مش لازم علشان اتطور واتقدم فى كل حاجة فى حياتى ابقا شبه باقى البنى ادمين فى كل حاجة
> مش لازم يبقا فيه تميز واختلاف ؟



ده تعبير....slang يا ديزي... 

شفتي اهو ده مثال حي مثلاً هههههههه 


يعمل حاجة زي البني ادمين ده تعبير معناه يعمل الحاجة بطريقة احسن خصوصاً لو حد حواليه بيعملها كويس...
مش المقصود التقليد المقصود تتعلم الكويس من اللي حواليك


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يناير 2013)

ومين قال ان اللى حواليا هو الكويس وانا الوحش ؟ او العكس ؟
ليه ده ميبقاش تميز واختلاف طبيعى ومطلوب بين الحضارات ؟


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

لا حكاية ليه الgrammar المكلكع اوحش من اللغة الدقيقة والمحكمة دي بقى مكانها في حتة تانية عشان ما اتضربش


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يناير 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> اليعازر قال:
> 
> 
> > بل عجزوا أن يأتوا بمثل اللى بالى بالك !
> ...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يناير 2013)

حاضر يا سيد جوني على امرك.. انت تأمر أمر غالي والطلب رخيص
وبعدما يتحقق طلبك وكل دوله تكتب بلهجتها ان شااء الله حكتب لك
ردود بلهجتي الاماراتيه البحته ولا تطلب مني اترجملك 
اشلون الناس حيفهمو على بعض؟


> زي اللهجات العربية دلوقتي بعييدة اوي عن اللغة القديمة


.
بالعكس كل لهجات قريبه للغه لانها مشتقه منها وخصوصا لهجة   الخليجيه


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حاضر يا سيد جوني على امرك.. انت تأمر أمر غالي والطلب رخيص
> وبعدما يتحقق طلبك وكل دوله تكتب بلهجتها ان شااء الله حكتب لك
> ردود بلهجتي الاماراتيه البحته ولا تطلب مني اترجملك
> اشلون الناس حيفهمو على بعض؟
> ...



ممكن نكتب بالإنجليزي وقتها 

ﻻ على فكرة اللهجات مختلفة جداً والدليل ان كتير اسألك اني مش فاهم نص الكﻻم صح؟ 

كمان اللهجة المصرية الشعبية مختلفة جداً....
ﻷن أصﻻً لغتنا الأصلية هي المصرية (عشان كده مثﻻً عمرنا ما بنتكلم في المثنى وحتى في الكتابة كتير بيغلطوا ويعاملوه كجمع) وكذلك الفارسي والتركي لهم تأثيرات كثيرة على لهجتنا (الأتراك احتلونا 400 سنة دمروا فيها البﻻد اكتر ما هي خربانة)

عادي مش ﻻزم كل البﻻد تفهم بعض وكلها تتكلم بلغة واحدة يا هيوف...الاسبان والفرنسييين ممكن يتكلمو انجليزي او حتى يتعلموا لغة بعض وبتكون سهلة جداً....
الناس في اوروبا في المتوسط بيتعلموا 4 لغات عشان هم في الاتحاد الاوروبي وكده  

اصل على فكرة...انا اكتر مادة كرهتها في الثانوي كانت اللغة العربية...يا سااااااااتر مادة سمجة ولغة كلها متاهات والمشكلة اني مطالب بمجموع كبير للكلية وكده فمضطر اذاكرها!
ده انا كرهتها اكتر من مذاكرة التاريخ العربي حتى!

بينما الألمان مثﻻً زي ما بيتكلموا زي ما بيكتبوا...الإنجليز إلى حد كبير....الإيطاليين

ليه احنا بقى مضطرين نكتب بلغة وﻻ بنتكلمها وﻻ نعرف 3\4 متاهاتها؟


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

هيوف عشان خاطري ما تاخدي الكﻻم بطريقة شخصية انا باعزك جداً.....احنا بنتكلم في قضايا مجردة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يناير 2013)

اقولك اللهجه من اللغه مشتقه لكن لهجاتنا مختلفه صحيح... عايز تقول بئى نسيب اللغه ونتعلم لهجات بعض عشان نفهم بعض ماشي ولكن كل بلد فيه عدة لهجات بئى على كده حنتعلم اكثر من لهجه لبلد واحد برايك ليش الشقا هذا كلو؟ الاروبين مش هم اللي اخترعو لغاتهم هي جت كدا.. ماشوف الانجليز بلابل بالفرنسي  .


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اقولك اللهجه من اللغه مشتقه لكن لهجاتنا مختلفه صحيح... عايز تقول بئى نسيب اللغه ونتعلم لهجات بعض عشان نفهم بعض ماشي ولكن كل بلد فيه عدة لهجات بئى على كده حنتعلم اكثر من لهجه لبلد واحد برايك ليش الشقا هذا كلو؟ الاروبين مش هم اللي اخترعو لغاتهم هي جت كدا.. ماشوف الانجليز بلابل بالفرنسي  .



شوفي الايطاليين والفرنسيين والاسبان مثﻻً.....ما بقوش يتكلموا ﻻتيني خـﻻص من 600 سنة فاتو!

الانجليزي كان شبه الألماني لكن خﻻص افترقوا...

اي نعم ايه المشكلة؟ ماحنا هنا كده كده بنتعلم لغات بعض...بدليل انا كاتب بالمصري وانتي بتكتبي "نسولف" وكده اللي ماتعلمتهاش غير هنا  الشقا كده كده موجود، فليش نزود عليه شقا تعلم لغة عتيقة ﻻ يستخدمها احد الآن؟ (انا اعتبر الفصحى وكل قواعدها العجيبة لغة مختلفة عن اللي بنتكلمه هنا)


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/لهجة_م....A7.D9.84.D9.85.D8.B5.D8.B1.D9.8A.D9.88.D9.86



> أما المستقبل في اللهجة المصرية فيعبر عنه في أغلبية المناطق بحرف بحرف الحاء أو الهاء كما في اللغة القبطية بدلاً من سين المستقبل في الفصحى:



وكمان على فكرة اظن ان "مش" دي برضو من اللغة المصرية زمان


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

مفتكرش ان اللغة العربية ممكن تغييرها علشان تبقا زى اللغة اللى الناس بتتكلمها فى الشارع صعب 
القواعد كده هتروح واللغة هتروح خالص لازم يكون فيه لغة رسمية واساسية ممكن ادخال عليها بعض التعديلات المفرادات الجديدة اوكى لكن تغييرها خالص ونرميها ؟ صعب جدا 

وبعدين هى الدنيا كده فيه لغات طبيعتها صعبة زى العبرى مثلا و العربى هى اللغات السامية كده مهما سهلو فيها هتفضل صعبة بردو 
وبعدين الصعب والسهل ده نسبى الى حد ما


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مفتكرش ان اللغة العربية ممكن تغييرها علشان تبقا زى اللغة اللى الناس بتتكلمها فى الشارع صعب
> القواعد كده هتروح واللغة هتروح خالص لازم يكون فيه لغة رسمية واساسية ممكن ادخال عليها بعض التعديلات المفرادات الجديدة اوكى لكن تغييرها خالص ونرميها ؟ صعب جدا
> 
> وبعدين هى الدنيا كده فيه لغات طبيعتها صعبة زى العبرى مثلا و العربى هى اللغات السامية كده مهما سهلو فيها هتفضل صعبة بردو
> وبعدين الصعب والسهل ده نسبى الى حد ما



الإيطاليين مابقوش بيتكلموا ﻻتيني...سهلوه جداً وبقى الإيطالي بتاع النهاردة....

العبري كمان سهلوه على روحهم اوي....

الإنجليزي سهلوه على نفسهم وخﻻص محدش بيتكلم الOld English ده خالص

اللغات السﻻفية بطلوا يستعملوا الold slavonic وكل دولة فيهم بتستعمل لهجتها زي بلغاريا او صربيا او روسيا او اوكرانيا او بولندا


احنا الشعب الوحيد اللي مش بيسهل لغته إطﻻقاً ولسه بيحلم يتكلم زي ماكان بيتكلم من 1400 سنة...
والسبب معروف وهو الدين


على فكرة اللغة العربية زمااااان قبل الإسﻻم كان فيها لهجات مختلفة كتير....اقصد يعني قواعد مختلفة وكده...تقريباً في اليمن كان التعريف "ام" مش "ال" ...

ﻷنه كلغة سامية كان فيه العبري والارامي والمدياني وrange كبير من اللغات دي كان للعرب...
لكن فجأة من أول القرن السابع....اختفت كلها ولم يبق سوى العربية القرشية (لهجة قريش وقواعدها) هي اللي اتبقت....بل قواعدها خدوها من القرآن أصﻻً وحصل standardization...
كان مفيش قواعد معينة زمان كل مجموعة ليها قواعدها....فلتوحيدها راحوا طبعاً واخدين المرجع من القرآن (وهنا لي اعتراض على الإعجاز القرآني....ﻷنه م الاخر واخدين القواعد منه فازاي فيه تحدي اصﻻً وانت اللي حاطط القواعد بمزاجك؟) المهم يعني...

الخﻻصة ان اللغة العربية تم حبسها عمداً في قالب معين.....وان طبيعة اللغة انها تتطور وتبقى اسهل...وشعوب العالم كله بتسهل على نفسها وماقابلتهاش مشكلة الحفاظ على قواعد معينة....إﻻ احنا!

خايفة اللغة تضيع؟ طب ما تضيع يا نانسي! طب ما اللغة المصرية ضاعت....واللاتيني ماحدش بيتكلمه خﻻص...
اليوناني القديم غير الجديد خااالص ومحدش بيتكلم بيه...

خايفين من ايه؟ ما تضيع .... هو يعني لو ضاعت مش هنتكلم؟ هنتكلم لغتنا الطبيعية بقى....اللغة المصرية العامية


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

الامريكان يا ديزي ليه بقوا بيكتبوا Center مش Centre ؟

ليه عملوا standard ليهم ومحدش قعد يعيط على لهجة شكسبير؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يناير 2013)

*تسجيل إعجاب بموقف Desert Rose.

هو الموضوع عن الشعر أم عن شيء آخر؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2013)

*الموضوع كان عن عبقرية العرب و اللغة العربية و بقوة قادر اتحول ل موضوع عن مدى تعقيد اللغة العربية بدون داعى !!

جونى انت بتتعامل مع الحياة كلها كأنك الكائن الوحيد فيها و المفروض دائما و ابدًا اللى يناسبك يناسب الكل و اللى ميناسبكش ميناسبش الكل .. اعتراضك على اللغة العربية لانك كدة كدة مسيحى مش فارق معاك مش لغة كتابك الدينى و لانك مش شايف داعى للبلاغة و الادب و النحو و الكلام دة .. كونك مش مسلم لا يعنى ان مصر اكتر من 70% منهم مسلمين و بيحبو لغة قرآنهم ولازم تحترم الجزئية دى .. و كونك مبتحبش البلاغة و الادب لا يعنى ان فيه ادباء كتير اتعلمو اصول اللغة العربية فى المدارس و كملو بعد التخرج و تخصصو و على الاساس دة طلعلنا عباقرة زى نجيب محفوظ و غيره 

حتى اللى بتضرب بيهم امثال الابنودى و هشام الكخ عباقرة لغة عربية فصحى .. ليهم قصائد باللغة العربية الفصحى و هى دى اللى بتفرق الموهوب و الدارس المتمكن من مجرد حد هاوى و بيكتب و خلاص .. كونك مبتسمعش غير عن قصايدهم العامية دة لانها الاكثر شهرة و الاسهل على المسامع و هما اصلا ميولهم للعامية .. بس مش معناها انهم ميعرفوش اصول اللغة العربية !

انا مش شايفة انك بتكلمنى بقواعد كان و ان و بتظبط الاعراب و غيره فى كلامك معانا ما انت بتتكلم معانا بالعامية عادى .. ايه مشكلتك فى دراسة الاصول العربية لحد ثانوية عامة ؟؟ لمجرد انك مش بتفهمها او مش شاطر فيها فدة سبب ادعى انها تتشال من المقرر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طب على الاقل اللغة العربية ليها مبرراتها فى الدراسة سواء للى عايز يتخصص فى الادب بعد كدة او حتى للهواة زيى ( للعلم انا بعرب كل كلمة بكتبها فى اى مقالة ليا مش هتلاقى ولا كلمة اعرابيًا مكتوبة غلط و احيانا بالتشكيل ) دى هواية .. و غيرى تخصص و غيرى لو ولا كدة ولا كدة لغة دينه .. 

هل لانى فاشلة فى التاريخ و مش شيفاله اى 60 لازمة يبقى اقول ايه التعقيد دة يدرسولى ليه انا سعد زغلول عمل ايه ولا انجازات الملك فاروق كانت ايه ! دة يبقى جهل منى ... اعترف بفشلى فى الجزئية دى و خلاص .. لكن غيرى التاريخ مهم بالنسبة له ..

تسهيل الدول تانية اللغات لاسباب كتير .. يمكن لان اغلبهم مش مرتبط بديانة ( و شئت ام ابيت لازم تحترم الجزئية دى ) و يمكن لانهم ناس متقدمة مش لسة بيقفو على طابور عيش ولا بيدورو على انبوبة الغاز بكوبون ! احنا دولة مش رايقة اوى اننا نغير معجم كل 5 سنين عشان نغير كلمات و لا عشان نغير مناهج .. مش عجباك اللغة العربية خلاص متعلمش ولادك فى مدارس عربية ولا تقرا انت كتب للادب العربى 

معلومة صغيرة .. فى الوقت اللى انت شايف فيه اللغة العربية معقدة .. واسينى الاعرج ( من افضل الكتاب فى نظرى ) تعلم اللغة العربية مخصوص عشان يكتب بيها لانه عاشق لمفرداتها و قواعدها مع انه بيتكلم فرنسيه كويس جدًا و كاتب كتب بالفرنسيه !!! ميول و عشق شخصى .. عشان كدة المدارس تدى المبادئ الاساسية و اما تخلص لك الحق فى اختيار انك تكمل او تهملها و خلاص ! شوفت الحياة حلوة ازاى *


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

الامريكان ياجونى كان غرضهم الاستقلال التام والخروج التام من عباءة انجلترا بعد اعلان الاستقلال عنها فهما لايهمه شيكبير ولا غيره كان همهم عمل دولة مستقلة تماما عن الكيان والقومية الانجيليزية 
وده كان هدف مؤسسين امريكا من الاول وهو عمل دولة تكون عالم خاص جوه العالم 
علشان كده مثلا حتى نظام القياسات مختلف عن معظم دول العالم , مثلا معظم الدول تمشى بالنظام المترى 
وامريكا تمشى بالنظام بتاع الميل وال ounce و ال pound وغيره 
حتى الكهرباء مختلفه 
كل ده امريكا عملت لشعبها عالم مستقل لدرجة ان الشعب كتير منه ميعرفش ومش عايز يعرف اى حاجة عن العالم الخارجى امريكا بالنسباله هى العالم واخره 
اول رة كانو يسمعو عن العراق فى حرب الخليج الاولى ولغاية دلوقتى فيه ناس متعرفش مصر فين ؟ 
ده مش نقد ليهم هما شعب طيب وجميل لكن انا اقصد اوضح سبب موقفهم ده 

انهم كانو عايزين استقلال وتميز بأى شكل للدولة الوليدة علشان لايتم ربطهم تانى بالانجليز ويكونو شعب وقومية منفصلة 

وبعدين الانجليز والامريكان والالمان غيرو لغتهم وهما احرار فيها 

مش لازم ياجونى علشان تكون متقدم يبقا تعمل بالظبط زى ماباقى الناس عملو 
ممكن تطور تغير على حسب احتياجاتك واحتياجاتك منطقتك وهويتك الذاتية وبلدك لكن مش لمجرد ان غيرك عمل كده 
غيرك عمل كده علشان هو شاف انه محتاج كده فعمله مش علشان فلان او علان عمل


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يناير 2013)

*قداسة البابا شنودة نفسه كان يحب اللغة العربية ويكتب الشعر بالعربية، ويستشهد بأقوال الشعراء حتى في عظاته.*


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

هو انا اقعد اكتب اكتب والنت يفصل!

عوضكو على الله بقى كنت كاتب رد قوي لكل واحد فيكو!


الخﻻصة:

1- الهوية المصرية الشيء اللي بيجمع كل المصريين فيها هو العامية وليس الفصحى
2- اللي عايز يتعلم فصحى يتعلمها بعيد عني، زي مانا باتعلم اللاتيني بعيد عن اي حد والبابا شنودة على عيني وعلى راسي لكن هو بيحب لغة اجنبية ده مش معناه اني ملزم بيها
3- الإسﻻم مش بس دين ودولة...ده دين ودولة وأمة....وانا مستغرب انكو بتدافعوا عن الهوية اللي محتﻻكم
4- اي مادة تانية اختياري....لو ضعيفة فيها مش بتختاريها...إﻻ العربي
5- انا اعرف اكتب فصحى كويس اوي من غير أي أخطاء....بس باقصد اكتب بالعامية دفاعاً عن هويتي، ومقاومة لأي هوية عايزة تفرض نفسها عليا....عشان كده اللي بيقول لي السﻻم عليكم بارد عليه صباح النور


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

هو انا اقعد اكتب اكتب والنت يفصل!

عوضكو على الله بقى كنت كاتب رد قوي لكل واحد فيكو!


الخﻻصة:

1- الهوية المصرية الشيء اللي بيجمع كل المصريين فيها هو العامية وليس الفصحى
2- اللي عايز يتعلم فصحى يتعلمها بعيد عني، زي مانا باتعلم اللاتيني بعيد عن اي حد والبابا شنودة على عيني وعلى راسي لكن هو بيحب لغة اجنبية ده مش معناه اني ملزم بيها
3- الإسﻻم مش بس دين ودولة...ده دين ودولة وأمة....وانا مستغرب انكو بتدافعوا عن الهوية اللي محتﻻكم
4- اي مادة تانية اختياري....لو ضعيفة فيها مش بتختاريها...إﻻ العربي
5- انا اعرف اكتب فصحى كويس اوي من غير أي أخطاء....بس باقصد اكتب بالعامية دفاعاً عن هويتي، ومقاومة لأي هوية عايزة تفرض نفسها عليا....عشان كده اللي بيقول لي السﻻم عليكم بارد عليه صباح النور


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

ياجونى بالراحة بس 
احنا مش بندافع او بنهاجم اللغة العربية انا قولت انا عمرى ما كنت بحب العربى ولا كنت شاطرة فيه بس فيه ناس بتحبه وبتعشقة رغم انهم يعرفو لغات تانية 
مش معنى انى مش بحبه يبقا ارميه فى الزبالة طيب ما فيه ناس بتحبه وبتبدع فيه 
كنا هنشوف ابداعات زى طه حسين ويوسف ادريس ونجيب محفوظ ونزار قبانى الا باللغة العربية ؟ هتقولى يكتبو بالعامية ؟ هقولك رغم انى بعشق العامية المصرية وبعتز بيها كمان لكن هقولك ان جمال كتاباتهم واشعارهم مكانتش هتظهر الا لما كتبوها بالفصحى وانا بقولك الكلام ده وانا مش بحب العربى تخيل بقا اللى بيحبه 
الكلمات اللى كتبوها تتحس بمشاعرك وتحس جمالها وجمال تناسقها حتى وان كنت مش شاطر فى قواعد العربى  

انا مش بدافع ولا بهاجم اللغة العربية انا بتكلم عنها بتجرد تام زيها زى اى لغة, يعنى لو كلمتنى عن الروسى ولا الصينى هقولك نفس الحكاية لازم يكون فيه اصل واساس وقواعد للغة والا هتضيع والتميز والتباين فى العالم وحضاراته ولغاته مطلوب 

وبعدين لو عملت اللهجة العامية المصرية ( اللى هى بلا قواعد ) لغة تتدرس فى المدارس  عارف هيحصل ايه
هتبقا اللغة طريق لاى حد عايز يضيف ويحذف فيها ويخترع كلمات زى اللى انت بتسمعها دلوقتى 
وهينتج عندك فى نفس البلد اجيال مش فاهمه بعض لان كل واحد بيخترع كلمات ولغة مع نفسه 
ده تركيا نفسها لما غيرت اللغة التغيير الكبير من التركية العثمانية للتركية الحديثة كان فيه وقت الناس مش فاهمه بعض فيه لان اللى بيتكلمو التركى العثمانى مش فاهمين التركى الحديث 
فييييييين لما اتعودو على قواعد اللغة الجديدة وبقت هى اللغة الرسمية اللى لازالت ليها قواعد واصول مش مفككة ومتسابه كده 

متربطش اللغة العربية بقصص تانية ياجونى مش موضوعنا هنا 
انا هنا بتكلم عنها كلغة زى اى لغة فى العالم لها الحق فى الوجود والحفاظ عليها لان فيه ناس بتعشقها وبتبدع فيها وتمتعنا 
والموضوع عن الشعر وابداع العرب فيه والمفروض اننا نقراه ونستمتع بالابداع المكتوب مش موضوعنا نقد او دفاع عن  اللغة العربية , موضوعنا اننا نستمتع بالمكتوب طالما انه فن بغض النظر عن اللغة اللى اتكتب بيها


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (26 يناير 2013)

*لا يحق لك أن تتكلم عن تعديل اللغة العربية الفصحى إذا كُنت لا تعتبرها لغتك فتُصبح كالصيني الذي يطالب بتعديل البرتغالية! (?understand) لذلك، وبما أنك أجنبي، فإلتزم لغتك القبطية (التي أُحبها ومتأكد أنني أعرفها أفضل منك) أو السنسكريتية (و اقعد ارسم حمام وبط بقى) أو لغة الإستعمار الذي إعتدى على بلادك في سنة 1956.

الموضوع أصلا عن الشعر الجميل، أرجو الإلتزام بذلك حبيبي.

سلام.*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يناير 2013)

> هو انا اقعد اكتب اكتب والنت يفصل!
> 
> عوضكو على الله بقى كنت كاتب رد قوي لكل واحد فيكو!



*مالناش فى الطيب نصيب .. تعوضها الرد الجاى *



> 1- الهوية المصرية الشيء اللي بيجمع كل المصريين فيها هو العامية وليس الفصحى



*
1- الهوية المصرية مش مجرد لغة عشان تقول انها العامية ولا الفصحى و نجيب محفوظ مصرى الهوية و واخد نوبل فى الادب العربى بالفصحى .. و لو على اللى بيجمعنا كلنا العامية فكر مرة تنزل الصعيد الجوانى كدة و اسمع لهجتهم كدة و ابقى قابلنى لو فهمت كلمة .. لانهم مبيتكلموش العامية بتاعتى و بتاعتك و لهجتهم اقرب للفصحى منه للعامية بتاعتنا .. عشان كدة لازم يبقى فيه قاعدة الكل يفهمها و بعدها اتكلم باللهجة اللى تريحك 

منين حكمت ان العامية هى اللى بتجمع كل المصريين ؟؟ هى مصر كلها عندك اسكندرية و القاهرة و باقى المدن مالهاش لازمة ؟؟؟ 





2- اللي عايز يتعلم فصحى يتعلمها بعيد عني، زي مانا باتعلم اللاتيني بعيد عن اي حد والبابا شنودة على عيني وعلى راسي لكن هو بيحب لغة اجنبية ده مش معناه اني ملزم بيها

أنقر للتوسيع...


2- محدش اجربك انك تتعلم الفصحى عمرك كله ولا حد الزمك تتكلم بيها فمتقولش انك ملزم متقولش حد كلام مقالهوش  .. ولا حد قالك اقتدى بالبابا شنودة لان البابا شنودة موهوب فحتى لو حبيت تقتدى مش هتعرف الموهبة من عند ربنا .. لكن كيرلس ذكره على سبيل المثال و انه كان مسيحى و له صفة كهنوتية عالية و مع ذلك مشافش فى اللغة العربية ما يهين هويته القبطية او يطغى عليها .. 
و بعدين اجنبية ايه ؟؟؟ كلمة اجنبى يعنى غريب ممكن تقولى ايه لغتك الاصلية و مين اللى قررها و على اساسها اعتبرت اللغة العربية لغة اجنبية ؟؟





3- الإسﻻم مش بس دين ودولة...ده دين ودولة وأمة....وانا مستغرب انكو بتدافعوا عن الهوية اللي محتﻻكم

أنقر للتوسيع...



3- الهوية المحتلانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و الاسلام دولة و امة ؟؟؟ الاسلام مجرد دين لا اكتر ولا اقل زى المسيحية كانت ولازالت دين .. اما مصر تبقى اسلامية او قبطية دة ميغيرش من صفة الدين نفسه دة يغير فى نظام الدولة .. غريبة ان مصطلحاتك انهاردة كلها متداخلة !
و احنا مش بندافع عن هوية محتلانا احنا بندافع عن حرية اغلبية فى دولة حضرتك شايف ان مش من حقهم يدرسوها لمجرد انها مش على هواك ! اظن دة يخالف مبادئ الديمقراطية فى العالم 





4- اي مادة تانية اختياري....لو ضعيفة فيها مش بتختاريها...إﻻ العربي

أنقر للتوسيع...


4- اى مادة تانى اختيارى ؟؟ انت درست الرياضيات من اولى ابتدائى اجبارى لحد سنة 2 ثانوى حتى لو كنت أدبى .. اشمعنا معترضتش على الرياضيات يعنى ؟؟؟ فرقت معاك من سنة ؟؟ دة غير العلوم و الدراسات و الانجلش كلغة تانية اجبارى من اول سنة 4 ابتدائى لحد 1 ثانوى و الانجلش مكمل معاك لحد 3 ثانوى ... هو انت مدرستش فى مدارس مصرية ولا الذاكرة مش مساعداك ؟؟





5- انا اعرف اكتب فصحى كويس اوي من غير أي أخطاء....بس باقصد اكتب بالعامية دفاعاً عن هويتي، ومقاومة لأي هوية عايزة تفرض نفسها عليا....عشان كده اللي بيقول لي السﻻم عليكم بارد عليه صباح النور

أنقر للتوسيع...


5- انت حر فى ردك و حر فى كلامك .. مشوفتش حد ضربك و قالك كُخ كدة اتكلم فصحى .. كل ما فى الامر ان هى مادة و لغة بتتدرس .. عايز تتقنها و تتفنن فيها براحتك مش عايز برضه براحتك بس مش مجرد انها مضيقاك تطالب انها تتشال من مقرر دولة بحالها لانها مش جاية على المزاج ؟؟؟ 
معلومة : قريت موضوع كامل عن كلمة سلام لكم و سلام عليكم فى الانجيل و تم اثبات بايات ان كلمة السلام عليكم اتذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس .. و مع ذلك انت حر ترد بيها او لا مفيش حد بيجبرك على حاجة .. 

اة ملحوظة صغيرة .. مشوفتكش محموء اوى للاكل الاميركى الطاغى على العالم كله فى ماك و KFC و مقاطعه يعنى مش دة فرص للثقافة الامريكية برضه و بيلغى هويتك ال ..... تصدق مش واخدة بالى هى ايه اصلا هويتك اللى انت متمسك بيها اوى كدة و شايف اللغة العربية بتمحيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

ياجماعة بالراحة احنا نروح القسم بقا :yahoo::yahoo:

بالراحة ياجماعة هو بيقول رأية واحنا كل واحد فينا بيقول رأيه, حب شخص او كرهه للغة العربية ده رأى شخصى فى النهاية من حقة التعبير عنه ولا يتعبر اهانة للناس اللى بتحب اللغة العربية 
صح ؟ ولا تحبو اجبلكو الراجل اللى بيحط الفلفل فى عين مراته ولا ودنها باين كده هههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

اهدوا يا جماعة هتخسروا بعض علشان اللغة العربية 
هاتلهم يا روز الرجل ده بتاع الفلفل وكمان هاتى شوية شطة وتحابيش ​


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

اعتذر فعﻻً لضيق لوقت والنفس اني اكمل في الموضوع ده....

ملحوظة بس: لغتي الأولى هي المصرية العامية....كنت اتمنى اعرف اتكلم قبطي لكن في الوقت الحالي، لغتي الأصلية هي المصرية العامية، اللي كل مصري بيتكلمها من قبل ما يتعلم القراية والكتابة...


- تاني انا باتكلم انها مفروضة عليا وانها لغة رسمية للدولة رغم انها مش لغتي... البرتغالي مش مفروض على الصيني

- التعاريف مش متداخلة ومقصودة يا شقاوة (راجعي موضوعي عن التعريفات السياسية) ... معلش ماهو الرد اللي فات كان مفصل ده لكن فعﻻً مفياش دماغ اقعد اكتبه تاني...بس السر في كلمة أمة دي....انتي بتنتمي للأمة الإسﻻمية وﻻ الأمة المصرية؟

- ديزي: احفظي اللغة زي ما انتي عايزة...لكن ماتجيبيش لغة عجيبة وتعمليها لغة رسمية مفروضة على الجميع....اللاتيني محفوظ وزي الفل لكن مش مفروض على حد


مرة تاني اعتذر فعﻻً لضيق لوقت والنفس اني اكمل في الموضوع ده....

المهم تكونوا مستمتعين باللي بتعملوه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يناير 2013)

وهي الامه الاسلاميه تتكلم لغه عربيه ياجوني؟  المسلمين اللي مايتكلمون عربي اكثر بكثير من المسلمين اللي يتكلمون بالعربي
اللغه العربيه قديمه جدا موجوده من ايام قبائل جرهم واسماعيل عليه السلام مو مش انوجدت مع الاسلام والقران ؟ ولا انت فاكرها كذا

نسولف كلمه عربيه هو انت فاكرها هنديه هههههه.. ماهو انا بتكلم عربي بس بلهجتي وبستخدم بعض المفردات العربيه اللي انت ما تستخدمها وانا استخدمها لكن مفهومه
 مثلا
لو قلت لك البارحه .. بتفهم اني اعني امبارح بالمصري من غير ما تسال 
ولو قلت لك وااايد.. بتسالني عن معاناتها مجرد ما اقولك
اني اعني واااجد حتفهم علي.. ليه بئ؟ عشان انت عارف اصلها بالفصحى فرضا ماكانتش فيه فصحى وبكلمك وبقلب نطق الحروف تفهم علي كيف؟ 
على فكره ياجون انا مش خايفه على نفسي بعرف اتكلم مصري وسوري ومغربي الخوف عليك يا ابني


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وهي الامه الاسلاميه تتكلم لغه عربيه ياجوني؟  المسلمين اللي مايتكلمون عربي اكثر بكثير من المسلمين اللي يتكلمون بالعربي
> اللغه العربيه قديمه جدا موجوده من ايام قبائل جرهم واسماعيل عليه السلام مو مش انوجدت مع الاسلام والقران ؟ ولا انت فاكرها كذا
> 
> نسولف كلمه عربيه هو انت فاكرها هنديه هههههه.. ماهو انا بتكلم عربي بس بلهجتي وبستخدم بعض المفردات العربيه اللي انت ما تستخدمها وانا استخدمها لكن مفهومه
> ...



لو حد تاني كان بيناقشني ما كنت حاولت ارد يا هيفا ﻷني تعبت من الموضوع ده لكن انتي ما اقدر اطنشك انتي حبيبتي 

- بالظبط يا عزيزتي وانا قلت كده فوق...ان ممكن يكونوا مسلمين من غير ما يتعلموا العربي الفصحى....او اللي عايز يتعلمه يتعلمه مع نفسه زي ما انا ممكن اتعلم ﻻتيني او يوناني او عبري عشان عايز اعرف اكتر عن الكتاب المقدس مثﻻً...

- وكمان بالظبط اللغة من قبل الإسﻻم....وانا كتبت فوق ان وقت الإسﻻم كان فيه لهجات كتيرة ونظم مختلفة لقواعد اللغة العربية، ومنها ان اليمن كانوا مثﻻً بيعرفوا ب"ام" وليس "ال" ...

ولكن الإسﻻم فرض لهجة قريش وتم فرض قواعدها ولهجتها واختفت باقي اللهجات
بعد ان كانت اللغة العربية مثﻻً ليها لهجات مختلفة تعبر عن تنوعها وتفرعها عن اللغات السامية زي العبرية والآرامية

وتم حتى فرض قواعد اللغة كما كُتب بها القرآن


وانا جبت دي عشان اقول انه الطبيعي ان يبقى فيه لهجات مختلفة ومش ﻻزم يكون فيه فصحى تجمعنا...ﻷن قبلالإسﻻم العرب ماكانوش بيتكلموا نفس اللغة بل قواعد النحو نفسها كانت تختلف! فلماذا نفرض لغة موحدة النهاردة؟


- هههههههههههه انا كده كده مش فاهم بعض الكﻻم فوق يا هيفا وانتي دايماً فيكي الخير وبتترجمي للمصري 

فهو نفس الموقف الحقيقة  ﻻزم حد فينا هيتعلم لهجة التاني (او بمعنى اخر لغة التاني)




* ملحوظة لكل الآخرين: أي حد تاني غير هيفا هيناقشني اعتذر عن الرد عشان تعبت م الموضوع ده 
هيفا بس استثناء عشان عزيزة على قلبي ما اقدر اطنشها  واه انا متحيز


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يناير 2013)

بعد ما قلت هيفاء حبيبتي ومش ح طنشها عايزني اعترض ده انت صح وانا غلطانه هههه



> ولكن الإسﻻم فرض لهجة قريش وتم فرض قواعدها ولهجتها واختفت باقي اللهجا


ت
معلش دي عاوزالها تصحيح من فرض لهجة قريش؟ قريش  من القبائل الاكثر انتشار وعشان كذا رواية اللي نقر لقران بلهجتها ولكن مكتوب القران بلهجات الاخرى القديمه بما فيها اليمن وغيرها بتنقرا فيه كمان   .  
..يعني ما دي لهجه ودي لهجه للغه عربيه واحده.. زي لهجتي ولهجتك فرضا كلنا اتكلمنا لهجه مصري ده يمنع مثلا انها من لغه عربيه؟
سمعت ان السوريين بيدرسو عربي حتى في الطب احمد
 ربك بئى مو سوري والا كنت تجنت


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بعد ما قلت هيفاء حبيبتي ومش ح طنشها عايزني اعترض ده انت صح وانا غلطانه هههه
> 
> ت
> معلش دي عاوزالها تصحيح من فرض لهجة قريش؟ قريش  من القبائل الاكثر انتشار وعشان كذا رواية اللي نقر لقران بلهجتها ولكن مكتوب القران بلهجات الاخرى القديمه بما فيها اليمن وغيرها بتنقرا فيه كمان   .
> ...



- الله يخليكي....

ولو ان معلومة جديدة علي تماماً ان القرآن مكتوب بلهجات أخرى وموجودة وبتتقرا...

- هو أياً كان...انا كنت جايب وجود لهجات اخرى زمان.....عشان اقول مش ﻻزم نتكلم بلغة او لهجة موحدة...بس كده 

- يعني ايه اخر سطر؟ (معلش بقى انا مش اد كده في اللهجات التانية انتي عارفة  )


----------



## memomzs (12 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------

